# [BWF] Badminton World Tour



## Sathya (Sep 29, 2018)

becasue the title of this section is: World News, CURRENT EVENTS, and Politics, so...... i make this thread for Updates all of Badminton events in the World (including from Olympics games, Asian games, SEA games, etc) of course this page will be update every times (at least every 48 hours) 
but this is just for opening of this thread, soon i will make it more perfect to read.
Now, i can only give you a link for badminton events tommorow: Korea open 2018 https://bwfworldtour.bwfbadminton.c...2018/results/2018-09-30/?match=29&stab=result

Just wait update events from me


----------



## radicalwookie (Sep 29, 2018)

And my gf said my lawn bowls championship is boring, ha take that woman!


----------



## Sathya (Sep 29, 2018)

radicalwookie said:


> And my gf said my lawn bowls championship is boring, ha take that woman!


I'll take it! but you can tell your GF, if Badminton Championship or Super Series, is not boring


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 1, 2018)

Lei Chong Wei! Lei Chong Wei! Lei Chong Wei! Lei Chong Wei! Lei Chong Wei!!!... 

I hope LCW won Olympic Games at Tokyo on year 2020 soon! For now, he still rested because of random injuries, sicks and NOSE CANCER problem.


----------



## Sathya (Oct 3, 2018)

Chinese Taipei Open has been start from 2-7 october, with prize money: USD 500.000. now, i will give you a little history in chinese taipei open: The Chinese Taipei Open is a HSBC World Tour Super 300 tournament, one of 11 Super 300 tournaments on the Tour. Held since 1970s, and formally known as the Chinese Taipei Open Grand Prix Gold, the tournament has been hosted in Taiwan for most of its history.   
The Chinese Taipei Open has been hosted in the Taipei Arena since 2014, which was also the venue for the competition venue for 2013 Asia Championship.   
The tournament fast became a popular international tournament and showcased local stars such as Chou Tien Chen &Tai Tzu Ying. Chou Tien Chen won the men’s singles title in the two consecutive years of 2016 & 2017 and defeating his fellow compatriot, Wang Tzu Wei in the 2017 final. Tai Tzu Ying won the 2012 & 2016 in their debuts Chinese Taipei Open. and you can look all current standings and result from all players here:  https://bwfworldtour.bwfbadminton.c...x-chinese-taipei-open-2018/results/2018-10-03


----------



## Sathya (Oct 10, 2018)

Im so sorry for updating this thread, because im little bit busy with my family to fix our car. But its ok, this is the Victory of chinese taipei open 2018: https://bwfworldtour.bwfbadminton.com/tournament/3155/yonex-chinese-taipei-open-2018/results/podium/


----------



## Sathya (Oct 17, 2018)

Now, the current event is on Denmark open with prize money 775.000 USD. Start from 16-21 october. https://bwfworldtour.bwfbadminton.com/tournament/3156/danisa-denmark-open-2018/results/2018-10-17


----------



## Sathya (Oct 24, 2018)

an this is the winner from Danisa Denmark open 2018: https://bwfworldtour.bwfbadminton.com/tournament/3156/danisa-denmark-open-2018/results/podium/
but i dont know, until now there is no prize or point announcement for badminton player.
and thw current even is in Yonex French open 2018 from 23-28 october: https://bwfworldtour.bwfbadminton.com/tournament/3157/yonex-french-open-2018/results/draw/ms


----------



## Sathya (Oct 31, 2018)

The winner of french open 2018 is herehttps://bwfworldtour.bwfbadminton.com/tournament/3157/yonex-french-open-2018/results/podium/
and the current event is on: Macau open 2018 and Saarloux German open 2018


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 13, 2018)

LEE CHONG WEI.... is now 100% HEALTLY!!! Free from nose cancer! LCW will continue joined badminton until Olympic Tokyo 2020! Everyone, please support LCW!!!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 18, 2019)

PERODUA Malaysian Master 2019 is now LIVE!

https://bwfworldtour.bwfbadminton.com/tournament/3351/perodua-malaysia-masters-2019/overview

I hope my team will win right now! Notice:- Lee Chong Wei was not included here! Reason, just for Olympic 2020!


----------



## radicalwookie (Jan 18, 2019)

AsPika2219 said:


> PERODUA Malaysian Master 2019 is now LIVE!
> 
> https://bwfworldtour.bwfbadminton.com/tournament/3351/perodua-malaysia-masters-2019/overview
> 
> I hope my team will win right now! Notice:- Lee Chong Wei was not included here! Reason, just for Olympic 2020!


Just saying..Japanese team will crush you


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 18, 2019)

radicalwookie said:


> Just saying..Japanese team will crush you


Yeah! Thanks for your team! Anyway, here the results at Wikipedia website here!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019_Malaysia_Masters_(badminton)


----------

